# Homebrew Mobile Jointer Stand



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

I thought I'd try and duplicate the stand I made for my planer, on a slightly smaller scale. I went with a three wheeled set up on this one. After using the four wheeled planer stand I learned that the floor in a garage with drains isn't perfectly level everywhere! I let the "axles" protrude out 4" on this one as it is smaller in both directions. Also I thought it might allow placing a foot up on there when pushing work through the tool. This still needs polyurethane and casters.

What do you think? Have a look!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If it were me....Id have the two casters on the outfeed side as that's where you're applying pressure.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> If it were me....Id have the two casters on the outfeed side as that's where you're applying pressure.


Great idea, thanks! The jointers not fastened down yet so I can reverse it!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like it. I need to make one for my jointer. I've got a small craftsman like that.Great idea.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice and Useful!!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great idea! Do you have a vacuum system to hook up to those units? Is the base used for storage? Thanx for sharing. Be safe.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks good. Are the cabinet doors and drawers hidden on the other side?

George


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks to all for the kind comments!

No, I didn't build any storage, it's just a hollow box, kinda like my head but there are no rocks in it!😀

5/8" plywood with Titebond 3 and 1 1/4" crown, air driven staples with resin.

Here's the finished stand and jointer.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

A closer look at the base, pretty simple.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

Here it is as I will use it for now. For those who asked, you see my dust deputy sitting on top of the jointer? You can see its most outstanding feature, It's still not installed! I'll get there someday, but the warm weather is coming back to Pa! Ohh that damned grass! 😎😅🚜


----------



## fitzhugh (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice job. One is on my list near the top. You've inspired me to move it easy up the list. 

Please be sure to lock those casters. I move my castered Shopsmith a lot and would usually leave them unlocked unless I was using it, but the one time I forgot caused me a scare. Now I put up with the hassle of relocking every time. Made me go through everything and hunt for other things I had to actively recall to be safe and add flags stuck on with magnets. For example, I ran a heavy string tied to the bandsaw tension adjuster to magnet that sticks on the end of the bandsaw drive shaft (means I HAVE to remove it to power the saw since the power coupling won't fit otherwise). I didn't realize a bunch of my discomfort using the machines came from an unconscious worry that if forget something important (I'm pretty new to non neander woodworking so can't count on good habits.

I finally bought a dust deputy cyclone, bucket, lid and additional hose. The thing works insanely well, but I'll pass on the two things I'd do differently: I'd buy a better hose the first time (woodcraft item 151250 instead of psi economy black hose -huge difference) and I wouldn't buy the dust deputy. The darn thing makes a bucket so top heavy you really have to build a base for it or attach it to something and the plastic used is way to fragile - it only took an empty bucket tipping over to break a chunk off. The low profile types get good reviews and should solve those problems and leave it short enough to fit under things.

I know you didn't ask for these suggestions, just what jumped out at me looking at your photos.


----------



## fitzhugh (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, my apologies! All that and I didn't see you have one already. That's what I get for reading this on a small phone screen while waiting for an appointment. I guess the rest applies still: plan to securely mount it and buy hose that shrinks back out if the way instead of remaining full length. 
Thanks


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

fitzhugh said:


> Nice job. One is on my list near the top. You've inspired me to move it easy up the list.
> 
> Please be sure to lock those casters. I move my castered Shopsmith a lot and would usually leave them unlocked unless I was using it, but the one time I forgot caused me a scare. Now I put up with the hassle of relocking every time. Made me go through everything and hunt for other things I had to actively recall to be safe and add flags stuck on with magnets. For example, I ran a heavy string tied to the bandsaw tension adjuster to magnet that sticks on the end of the bandsaw drive shaft (means I HAVE to remove it to power the saw since the power coupling won't fit otherwise). I didn't realize a bunch of my discomfort using the machines came from an unconscious worry that if forget something important (I'm pretty new to non neander woodworking so can't count on good habits.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I appreciate all comments and shared knowledge.

I wonder if the right size sonotube would make a good base for the dust deputy. The ends could be filled in with 3/4" plywood and a double layer on the bottom for bottom weighting. Some glue, staples, done! Then 3 chunks of 2X4 with casters for the legs and whatever latex paint I have sitting around. How large diameter do they make that stuff??


----------



## fitzhugh (Jun 25, 2010)

That's a great idea, especially in my case because I have been thinking of getting some to make a cement stand for my small (and only) anvil anyhow. I just checked, it comes in 2" incriments in width from 6" to 36, then somewhat random incriments from there to 5 ft. And up to 60ft long. 

I'm thinking I'll just make myself a huge habitrail and fill it with all the shavings from my planes, jointer and planer.


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

RouterGuy said:


> Thanks!
> I appreciate all comments and shared knowledge.
> 
> I wonder if the right size sonotube would make a good base for the dust deputy. The ends could be filled in with 3/4" plywood and a double layer on the bottom for bottom weighting. Some glue, staples, done! Then 3 chunks of 2X4 with casters for the legs and whatever latex paint I have sitting around. How large diameter do they make that stuff??


Sonotube works well for this application. I used an 18"dia. X 11"L piece to form the Thien separator section of my "Suped-up" Harbor Freight DC. So far it seems to be fine, but keep in mind that for something like a Thien separator, that utilizes a cyclonic action to collect the dust, Sonotube is snazzy paper tube lined with a plastic film and it will be subject to wear from the abrasive action of the cyclone and dust.

As for my shop-vac/bucket separator, I agree w/ Hugh's comments about the Dust Deputy being tall, fragile, and tippy-prone. It's also a royal pain having to coral a rollabout vac that's connected to the separator bucket in one way or another. My next solution to that will be to make a mobile base that accommodates both the vac AND the separator bucket, and then I can run a dedicated direct hard connection between the vac-bucket, and also build in some sort of support framework for the Dust Deputy.


----------

